# Happy Anniversary to US!!



## QuickSilver (Jul 12, 2015)

It's been only 12 years since we married but we feel we have had a lifetime of experiences and happiness..  Time goes by so quickly. 

[URL="http://s77.photobucket.com/user/IdaRose/media/IMG_0047_zps81a76004.jpg.html"][IMG]http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j62/IdaRose/IMG_0047_zps81a76004.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 12, 2015)

Happy Anniversary, QS, you are a lovely couple....may you have many more.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 12, 2015)

There's my buddy, QS.  Nice pic and a happy pair for sure.  Congratulations you two!!


----------



## Falcon (Jul 12, 2015)

:cheers1:  Here's to another 12 QS  (and Hubby)


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 12, 2015)

Happy Anniversary to you and your hubby Quicksilver!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 12, 2015)

Happy anniversary, QS and Mr. QS!  Love the photo of you two!  :love_heart:


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 12, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Happy anniversary, QS and Mr. QS!  Love the photo of you two!  :love_heart:



Thank you..... but my teeth are a whole lot prettier now... hahahahahaha


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 12, 2015)

QS, they are pretty in the photo!


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 12, 2015)

They're much nicer now.


----------



## Debby (Jul 14, 2015)

Happy Anniversary QS.  I hope you and your husband had a great day and added a new memory to the list of 'good ones'.  Three cheers for anniversaries:biggrin-new:!!!


----------

